# Yale Research Confirms That Nobody Is Normal



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

> ... In order to feel like a weirdo, you have to believe there is such a  thing as normal -- a standard or optimal state of being in whatever area  you're worried about. Or in other words, for talking to yourself to be  strange, it must be true that not talking to yourself is objectively  better. And for a question like, "How often do most couples have  sex?" to make sense, you need to assume there is a range of ******  behavior that's both common and ideal for all.
> 
> 
> The Yale study takes aim at this understanding,  revealing the world isn't neatly divided into the healthy or unhealthy,  the ideal and the subpar. By analyzing a host of traits -- from the beak  shapes of specific bird species to psychological characteristics like  our appetite for risk taking -- the authors show that these qualities  exist along a continuum, and separating the "normal" from the "weird" is  usually impossible ...



*Yale Research Confirms What You've Always Suspected*


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 25, 2018)

mg:   I am just as weird as the next guy


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

I find being weird is a great coping mechanism.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I find being weird is a great coping mechanism.



I find that's it's a great form of self-defense. 

Nobody bothers you when you're pushing a shopping cart full of garbage down the street.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I find that's it's a great form of self-defense.
> 
> Nobody bothers you when you're pushing a shopping cart full of garbage down the street.


Remind me to avoid going shopping with you, my fine  Mrkin. Lulz.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 25, 2018)

Soooooo .....when I dress up in a bunny suit on Sunday and hop around the neighborhood demanding chocolate easter eggs while yelling trick or treat, this does not make me weird, it is normal


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Soooooo .....when I dress up in a bunny suit on Sunday and hop around the neighborhood demanding chocolate easter eggs while yelling trick or treat, this does not make me weird, it is normal


What time do we leave? My suit is magenta, should we coordinate? I will be your enforcer, Ms Bunny.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 25, 2018)

yes, we leave at promptly 10 am .....doing the bunny hop of course


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

And I'll be the "naughty bunny"!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> yes, we leave at promptly 10 am .....doing the bunny hop of course


I will be there!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> And I'll be the "naughty bunny"!
> 
> View attachment 50246


Wear a suit!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> *Yale Research Confirms What You've Always Suspected*




:woohoo:   Vindication!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 25, 2018)

This means abnormal is normal which explains everything and everyone. "Don't worry, be happy."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> This means abnormal is normal which explains everything and everyone. "Don't worry, be happy."


“I’m ok, you’re ok.”


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2018)

Remember this scene from "Young Frankenstein?"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH97lImrr0Q


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2018)

"Normal" is highly overrated.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 28, 2018)

ha ha he he ho ho

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...FAFC02A0FBF79BE7B4F9FAFC02A0FBF7&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2018)

Normal is a setting on the dryer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Normal is a setting on the dryer.



Crazy is the new normal.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Crazy is the new normal.


Define crazy?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Define crazy?



You and me. And those people sitting over there.

Oh, yeah, and that squirrel that's giving me the stink-eye through the window.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> This means abnormal is normal which explains everything and everyone. "Don't worry, be happy."



Or it is that normal is abnormal? Now I'm really confused. Or is that normal?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Or it is that normal is abnormal? Now I'm really confused. Or is that normal?



If A=B then B=A.

In other words, ABBA.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> You and me. And those people sitting over there.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and that squirrel that's giving me the stink-eye through the window.


What Americanism is stinkeye?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> What Americanism is stinkeye?



"Stinkeye" means giving the evil eye. A look of disapproval.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> "Stinkeye" means giving the evil eye. A look of disapproval.
> 
> View attachment 50376


Hahahahahahaha. Cool. Only a Siamese can look like this.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Hahahahahahaha. Cool. Only a Siamese can look like this.



The ultimate masters of stinkeye.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2018)

Normal is sooo over-rated!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> The ultimate masters of stinkeye.


Indeed, although adolescents do a very good imitation. My thirty something son can still rock Lord Disdain. Loll.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Indeed, although adolescents do a very good imitation. My thirty something son can still rock Lord Disdain. Loll.



I, on the other hand, am totally incapable of anything but sweetness and light.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I, on the other hand, am totally incapable of anything but sweetness and light.
> 
> View attachment 50377


Denial is a wonderful thing, Philly.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Denial is a wonderful thing, Philly.



So is De Hudson.

What do big rivers have to do with this?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> So is De Hudson.
> 
> What do big rivers have to do with this?


Into the corner with you p’tit provocateur.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Into the corner with you p’tit provocateur.



*sigh*

Once more unto the breach, dear friends ...


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 29, 2018)

My weirdness is part of my charm:yes:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> My weirdness is part of my charm:yes:



LOVE IT! My thoughts exactly. Who the heck wants to be normal.
YAWN! Boring!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2018)

,,, but, if no one is normal, but YOU were normal, you'd be unique.layful:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2018)

I’m already totally unique as is.:love_heart:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2018)

Well *I* coulda told you *that!* layful:


----------



## Granny B. (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the article.  Let's see if I get this.  Some scientist at Yale figured out what many of us have already known, so now it can be considered truth.  Yay for science!  Why did that take so long????


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2018)

Granny B. said:


> Thanks for the article.  Let's see if I get this.  Some scientist at Yale figured out what many of us have already known, so now it can be considered truth.  Yay for science!  Why did that take so long????



I suppose they had to stock up on enough "abnormal" people to make a statistically-significant experiment. 

*_in Thurston Howell III voice_*

Of course, Yale has only _normal_ people.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I suppose they had to stock up on enough "abnormal" people to make a statistically-significant experiment.
> 
> *_in Thurston Howell III voice_*
> 
> Of course, Yale has only _normal_ people.


Hahaha! That’s funny!


----------



## HipGnosis (Apr 2, 2018)

When I describe myself to people I 'meet' online, I like to say "I'm the normal amount of over-weight".  Now, I'll add "and the normal amount of weird".

HipG


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 8, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Normal is a setting on the dryer.



That's one way to spin it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 8, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> That's one way to spin it.



Either way, it's a wash.


----------

